# Husband addicted to meth



## GloriaGrant (Jul 1, 2015)

My husband is addicted to meth. No matter what I did or said, he just can't quit. Once I left him and went to my mother's house with my daughter. Guess he felt lonely, he came back to me pleading. He  then agreed to stay at an addiction treatment center in Vancouver. I was very happy when he came back, it was like, I got my old husband back. but then, three months later, he met his old friend and started doing meth with him. He said, its only to give him company and would stop soon as he leaves. That didn't happen and now he is back to how he was before. I can't take this anymore. I worked two jobs, while he was in the rehab. All my efforts are in vain now. I don't know what to do? Should I even try again?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Please go and join Nar-Anon/Al-Anon , you will need the support. 
Also try and get yourself an IC to help you deal with the co-dependency issues that normally arise in these situations.

Does your husband work? at what? who are his friends? what family support do you have from him?

If he doesn't see the damage this is doing to your family then he may be a lost cause. You may find yourself 10 years later with the same issue though he will be in a much worse state. You have to really consider whether you can continue to do this. Meth is a devastating substance. You have to think about cutting your losses and getting away to have a better life with your daughter. Sometimes tough love is warranted and this would involve filing for separation or divorce. If he eventually cleans himself up then you may be able to get back together, but it looks like he is putting the drugs before you and your daughter, best you get out of this situation.


----------



## GloriaGrant (Jul 1, 2015)

He works as a mechanic. He does't work anymore. Ever since he came back from the rehab, he hasn't gone for work. I thought it was ok in the beginning. I believed he deserved some time off work as he went to rehab for us. I was glad that he was trying. It didn't take long for him to get back to his old habits. His friends are to blame I guess. He has a few other mechanic friends, who he meets everyday. They don't come home, may be because I clearly told him No! I always thought of leaving, but its the guilt that is holding me back. I believe its not right to abandon someone, when they are in trouble. During the day, he talks to me all normal. He even cries, when he see me in tears. And I fall for that, I don't know why. I feel sorry for my little one. Hate the fact that she has to go through all these. I am trying to be strong for her. Gathering the strength to move out. I really appreciate you taking time to reply. Means a lot. Thank you!


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

The only chance you have of getting him back is filing for separation or divorce, moving on with your life and praying that he joins you.

No more waiting on him to change, its time you changed, and hope he follows. He has to do this for himself, otherwise he is just hiding, waiting eagerly, for the perfect opportunity to use again.

I think some strict rules need to be in place.
He must have a full-time job, or he is out of the picture.
He must abide by the laws, or he is out of the picture.
He must regularly attend a 12 step program, or he is out of the picture.
Feel free to add to the list, but I would say these are absolutely necessary or you have no chance of getting him back.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

How old is your husband and when did he start using? Do he snort it, smoke it ir shoot it? 

I've seen meth cut a swatch of destruction through so many families. It is a heartbreaking experience.

Rehab rarely works. That is a sad truth. He has to want it (sobriety), he has to desire it above all things, including you.....if this isn't the case, than staying clean long-term is not likely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

